# Craftsman Snow Plow



## johnray13

I have a 19.5 hp Craftsman LT1000. I plan on buying a snow plow. Sears has two plows. A 14" (for lawn tractors) and a 16" (for garden tractors). The 16" plow is about a hundred dollars more. I would rather buy the better (and bigger) plow- but since it is listed as a 'Garden Tractor' plow, will it work on my 'Lawn Tractor'? :question:


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Hello Johnray: I do not think the larger blade will fit your machine. There should be a label somewhere on your LT thats states which atatchments your tractor will accept, and it will list the part numbers. Your owners manual should list them also. If you can't find the info, Sears has a good on line tech help source through their web site. I have used it, they will answer your questions in a day...... hope this helps ED


----------



## leolav

I believe it won't fit your machine, plus the added weight from the additional snow you will be pushing will create alot of stress. I have the smaller blade and it does an OK job, but I am currently looking at the snow blower attachment for mine. 

The reason I am looking at the blower attachment is that with the blower, you can move larger amounts of snow and blow it further than you can plow it. with a plow. you can only plow it so far before you have no more room for snow. With the blower, that is never an issue.

If I had to do it over, blower all the way.


----------



## tjw in kans

i welded up a bracket from 4 inch angle iron and a scrap piece of 1/4 plate to fit the front of mygt5k frame for a permanent mount. i used a 20 year old 42 inch blade with manual lift and angle. only 2 bolts for quick attach and removal. only need to use 2 to 3 times a year.


----------



## Styx

Check your Sears store. they actually show 3 Blades in the attachment catalog. 2 for snow and a snow/dozer for the GT"S. The Snow blades are 42" and 48". I was ordering the snow/dozer blade but the salesman wrote down the # for the 48" snow blade that was coming up about $250. We finally got it straight. The extra few inches may help.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *i welded up a bracket from 4 inch angle iron and a scrap piece of 1/4 plate to fit the front of mygt5k frame for a permanent mount. i used a 20 year old 42 inch blade with manual lift and angle. only 2 bolts for quick attach and removal. only need to use 2 to 3 times a year. *


Hey tjw,

Are those ag tires on your GT5000? ------ Nice idea on the welding bracket BTW ---  Share some more pics, comments on these tires or did I miss this from an earlier thread?

Andy


----------



## tjw in kans

hey andy, check out page 2 of started installing sleeve hitch in craftsman section, pics of the atv winch i installed to operate the sleeve hitch. yep those are ag tires, put them on the same day the tractor arrived. i liked them so well i got another set for my smaller tractor that i use on my yard in the city, also added weights. i have a very steep hill in my back yard, turf tire would spin 4 feet up the hill, ag tires with the weights go right on up, may kick out an occasional divot. the hill is too steep to cut with a push mower because my feet slip and almost end up under the mower. for the most part ag tires do less damage because they dont spin easily like turf tires, they just look they would. hope this helps.


----------



## bwiswell

Apparently if you buy the Bercomac snowblower, the same frame can also be used for the blade. I don't know if the craftsman unit will do that. It does not appear so when looking at the parts list.

I may try to get the blade attachment down the road when my $$$ come out of the red.

BW


----------



## bwiswell

BTW, for the Bercomac sub-frame assembly, I believe it support just about every tractor frame variation. In the case of the blower, you match the frame with the PTO engagement style and then follow directions specific to the those. 

Because the directions cover so much ground, some of the pics may not match exactly what is on your tractor, but for the most part, I did not need to call NASA for any assistance.

Good luck.
BW


----------

